# Complete 2017 Model Year BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bimmerfest.com brings you the 2017 model year (MY) BMW pricing and ordering guides. Use the guides to assist all of you in preparing your orders for the new model year. Once you have your order figured out post what you're getting.

The BMW model year start of production (SOP) and end of production (EOP) schedule is also available for you

*2017 BMW Production SOP & EOP Schedule*

_* New body style non HEA SOP column is for Handler-Erst-Ausstattung production vehicles. These are dealer demo cars. Production cars available for order start the following month._

*Important 2017 Model Year Changes*
*No Cost Scheduled Maintenance cut from 4 years 50,000 miles to 3 years, 36,000 miles* 
For all 2017 model year BMWs the included No Cost Schedule Maintenance program will be reduced to a 3 year, 36,000 mile program. Previously BMW offered a 4 year, 50,000 mile program with new car. Furthermore the new program staring for all 2017 vehicles no longer includes brake pads, brake rotors, wiper blades, engine belts or manual transmission clutches. As is currently the new program will also be non-transferable.

*Read more: BMW reduced No Cost Schedule Maintenance*

*Price increase effective August 1, 2016* 
BMW has implemented a $300.00 price increase effective August 1, 2016 on many models. The pricing sheets in this thread have already been updated to reflect the new prices. A complete list of price increased models is availble here. Additionally metallic paint has increased from $550 to $700. This represents a $450.00 price increase to the average consumer price on most BMWs.

*BMW increases base price and metallic paint - Effective August 1st*

*BMW Invoice and European Delivery Pricing*
BMW invoice and European Delivery pricing sheets are no longer in circulation because of BMW's lawyers. Thankfully the calculations are very simple and get you with in a few dollars of the exact pricing. Please note the calculations have changed for 2017 (read more).

*BMW Invoice Pricing calculation*
Base vehicle US MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.93
+ MACO fee $500.00 (flat rate applied to all dealers)
= Base vehicle US BMW invoice price

To figure the invoice price of your BMW as configured add -
+ Option and packages (anything you can add to the vehicle) multiplied by 0.92
+ Training fee of $180.00
+ Destination and handling charge - Currently $995 
= Total vehicle invoice price +/- $10.00

*BMW European Delivery Invoice Pricing calculation*
Base vehicle US MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.95 gives you the base vehicle European Delivery price (ED discount reduced from 7% to 5% for 2016)
Multiple the base vehicle European Delivery pricing by 0.93 
+ $475 fee (this started in 2016 and applies to all dealers)
= Base vehicle European Delivery invoice price

To figure the European Delivery invoice price of your BMW as configured add -
+ Option and packages (anything you can add to the vehicle) multiplied by 0.92
+ Destination and handling charge - Currently $995
= Total vehicle invoice price +/- $10.00

*NEWS: BMW ED pricing discount reduced from 7% to 5% starting January 2016*









*Model Year 2017 BMW 2 Series Coupe & Convertible*

*2017 BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides by Model*

*2017 BMW 2 Series Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

230i Coupe $32,850
230i xDrive Coupe $34,850
M240i Coupe $44,150
M240i xDrive Coupe $46,150
*BMW F22 2 Series 230i and M240i Ordering Guide*
*BMW F22 2 Series 230i and M240i Pricing Guide*

*2017 BMW 2 Series Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guides*

230i Convertible $38,650
230i xDrive Convertible $40,650
M240i Convertible $48,750
M240i xDrive Convertible $50,750
*BMW F23 2 Series Convertible 230i and M240i Ordering Guide*
*BMW F23 2 Series Convertible 230i and M240i Pricing Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 2 Series*









*2017 BMW M2 Coupe*

*2017 BMW M2 Pricing:*

M2 Coupe $51,700
*2017 BMW F87 M2 Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F87 M2 Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: The BMW M2 Coupe*









*Model Year 2017 BMW 3 Series LCI Sedan, Sport Wagon, GT and eDrive*

*2017 BMW F30 3 Series Sedan Pricing and Ordering Guides*

320i Sedan $33,150
320i xDrive Sedan $35,150
328d Sedan $39,950
328d xDrive Sedan $41,950
330i Sedan $38,450
330i xDrive Sedan $40,450
330e Sedan $43,800
340i Sedan $47,600
340i xDrive Sedan $49,600
*2017 3 Series 320i pricing guide*
*2017 3 Series 320i ordering guide*
*2017 3 Series 330i pricing guide*
*2017 3 Series 330i ordering guide*
*2017 3 Series pricing guide*
*2017 3 Series ordering guide*

*2017 BMW 3 Series Sports Wagon Pricing and Ordering Guides*

328d Sports Wagon $44,150
330i xDrive Wagon $42,650
*2017 3 Series Sport Wagon pricing guide*
*2017 3 Series Sport Wagon ordering guide*

*2017 BMW 3 Series Gran Turismo Pricing and Ordering Guides*

330i xDrive Gran Turismo $43,650
340i xDrive Gran Turismo $49,350
*2017 3 Series Gran Turismo pricing guide*
*2017 3 Series Gran Turismo ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 3 Series*









*2017 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible, and Gran Coupe*

*2017 BMW 4 Series Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

430i Coupe $41,850
430i xDrive Coupe $43,850
440i Coupe $48,200
440i xDrive Coupe $50,200
*2017 4 Series Coupe pricing guide*
*2017 4 Series Coupe ordering guide*

*2017 BMW 4 Series Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guides*

430i Convertible $50,000
430i xDrive Convertible $52,000
440i Convertible $57,000
440i xDrive Convertible $59,000
*2017 4 Series Convertible pricing guide*
*2017 4 Series Convertible ordering guide*

*2017 BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

430i Gran Coupe $41,650
430i xDrive Gran Coupe $43,650
440i Gran Coupe $48,000
440i xDrive Gran Coupe $50,000
*2017 4 Series Gran Coupe pricing guide*
*2017 4 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 4 Series*









*Model Year 2017 F80 M3 Sedan*


2017 F80 M3 Sedan $64,000
*2017 BMW F80 M3 Sedan Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F80 M3 Sedan Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2017 F82 M4 Coupe & F83 M4 Convertible*


2017 F82 M4: $66,200
2017 F83 M4 Convertible: $74,700
*2017 BMW F82/F83 M4 Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F82/F83 M4 Coupe Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2017 BMW G30 5 Series Sedan and F07 5 Series Gran Turismo*

*2017 BMW 5 Series Sedan Pricing and Ordering Guides*

530i Sedan - $51,200
530i xDrive Sedan - $53,500
540i Sedan - $56,450
540i xDrive Sedan - $58,750
M550i xDrive Sedan - Pricing coming spring 2017
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling ($995 as of 12/29/2016)
*2017 BMW 5 Series G30 pricing guide*
*2017 BMW 5 Series G30 ordering guide*

*Read more about the all new 2017 BMW G30 5 Series*

*2017 BMW 5 Series Gran Turismo Pricing and Ordering Guides*

535i Gran Turismo $60,900
535i xDrive Gran Turismo $63,200
550i xDrive Gran Turismo $72,500
*2017 5 Series GT pricing guide*
*2017 5 Series GT ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 5 Series Gran Turismo*









*Model Year 2017 BMW F10 M5*

The new G30 based M5 will be out as a MY 2018 in 2017. *Read more about the 2017 G30 5 Series*.









*Model Year 2017 BMW 6 Series Coupe, Convertible, Gran Coupe & Alpina B6*

*2017 BMW F13 6 Series Coupe and F12 6 Series Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guides*

640i Coupe - $77,600
640i xDrive Coupe - $80,600
640i Convertible - $85,100
640i xDrive Convertible - $88,100
650i Coupe - $89,000
650i xDrive Coupe - $92,000
650i Convertible - $96,500
650i xDrive Convertible - $99,500
*2017 BMW 6 Series F12 & F13 pricing guide*
*2017 BMW 6 Series F12 & F13 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 6 Series*

*2017 BMW F06 6 Series Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

640i Gran Coupe - $79,800
640i xDrive Gran Coupe - $82,800
650i Gran Coupe - $91,200
650i xDrive Gran Coupe - $94,200
*2017 6 Series Gran Coupe pricing guide*
*2017 6 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 6 Series Gran Coupe*

*2017 BMW F06 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe - $122,500
*2017 Alpina B6 Gran Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2017 Alpina B6 Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe*









*Model Year 2017 M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe*

*2017 BMW F13 M6 Coupe, F12 M6 Convertible & F06 M6 Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides*

M6 Coupe - $113,700
M6 Convertible - $120,000
M6 Gran Coupe - $117,500
*2017 BMW M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe Retail Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 M6*









*Model Year 2017 BMW 7 Series & ALPINA B7*

*2017 BMW G12 7 Series Pricing and Ordering Guides*

740i - $81,500
740i xDrive - $84,500
740e xDrive - $89,100
750i - $94,600
750i xDrive - $97,600
*2017 BMW 7 Series G12 Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW 7 Series G12 Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 BMW G12 7 Series*

*2017 ALPINA B7 Pricing and Ordering Guides*

B7 xDrive - $137,000
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2017 ALPINA B7 Sedan Pricing Guide*
*2017 ALPINA B7 Sedan Ordering Guide*

*Read more: The All-New 2017 BMW Alpina B7 xDrive*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X1*

*2017 BMW F48 X1 Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X1 sDrive 28i $32,800
X1 xDrive 28i $34,800
*2017 BMW X1 pricing guide*
*2017 BMW X1 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 F48 BMW X1*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X3*

*2017 BMW F25 X3 SAV Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X3 sDrive28i $38,950
X3 xDrive28i $40,950
X3 xDrive28d $42,450
X3 xDrive35i $47,650
*2017 F25 BMW X3 pricing guide*
*2017 F25 BMW X3 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 X3*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X4*

*2017 BMW F26 X4 SAC Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X4 xDrive28i - $45,250
X4 M40i - $57,800
*2017 BMW X4 F26 Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW X4 F26 Ordering Guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 X4*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X5*

*2017 BMW X5 SAV Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X5 sDrive35i - $55,500
X5 xDrive35i - $57,800
X5 xDrive35d - $59,300
X5 xDrive40e - $62,100
X5 xDrive50i - $72,300
Pricing does not include Destination and Handling
*2017 F15 BMW X5 pricing guide*
*2017 F15 BMW X5 ordering guide*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X5 M*

*2017 F85 BMW X5 M Pricing and Ordering Guides*

BMW X5 M $98,800
*2017 BMW F85 X5 M and F86 X6 M Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F85 X5 M and F86 X6 M Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2017 BMW X6*

*2017 BMW X6 Sports Activity Vehicle Pricing and Ordering Guides*

X6 sDrive35i $61,400
X6 xDrive35i $63,700
X6 xDrive50i $76,100
*2017 BMW F16 X6 Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F16 X6 Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2017 X6 M*

*2017 F86 BMW X6 M Pricing and Ordering Guides*

BMW X6 M $102,200
*2017 BMW F85 X5 M and F86 X6 M Pricing Guide*
*2017 BMW F85 X5 M and F86 X6 M Ordering Guide*









*Model Year 2017 Z4*

*2017 BMW E89 Z4 Roadster Pricing and Ordering Guides*

*The E89 Z4 is being replaced in 2017 by the all new BMW Z5*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 Z4*









*Model Year 2017 i3*

*2017 BMW i3 Pricing and Ordering Guides* 

2017 BMW i3 60 Ah battery - $42,400
2017 BMW i3 94 Ah battery - $43,600
2017 BMW i3 94 Ah battery with range extender (REX) - $47,450
*2017 BMW i3 60 Ah pricing guide*
*2017 BMW i3 60 Ah ordering guide*
*2017 BMW i3 94 Ah & REX pricing guide*
*2017 BMW i3 94 Ah & REX ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 i3*









*Model Year 2017 i8*


BMW i8 $140,700
*2017 BMW i8 pricing guide*
*2017 BMW i8 ordering guide*

*Read more: Complete list of changes for the 2017 i8*


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Tim- In the ED price calculation you did not mention the $475- fee. Is that an oversight or Not Appliable?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Fixed. Thanks for the heads up.

Tim


----------



## lizhnik (Jan 26, 2007)

How about the MSRP to invoice calculation? Does that still remain at 92%?

There's some rumors that the invoice is now 94% of MSRP and have a quote from a dealer where the invoice/wholesale price is pretty close to 94%.

If that's the case, that's a huge change and surprising that there isn't more of a discussion about that!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

lizhnik said:


> How about the MSRP to invoice calculation? Does that still remain at 92%?
> 
> There's some rumors that the invoice is now 94% of MSRP and have a quote from a dealer where the invoice/wholesale price is pretty close to 94%.
> 
> If that's the case, that's a huge change and surprising that there isn't more of a discussion about that!


Tim doesn't know yet what changes were made but I can confirm that changes were made. That's about it. Maybe someone will say what those changes are but so far not much is leaking out.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

lizhnik said:


> How about the MSRP to invoice calculation? Does that still remain at 92%?
> 
> There's some rumors that the invoice is now 94% of MSRP and have a quote from a dealer where the invoice/wholesale price is pretty close to 94%.
> 
> If that's the case, that's a huge change and surprising that there isn't more of a discussion about that!





Ninong said:


> Tim doesn't know yet what changes were made but I can confirm that changes were made. That's about it. Maybe someone will say what those changes are but so far not much is leaking out.


Never mind. I just explained to him what it looks like they did. I replied to you in that other thread.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone know when the 330 guides will be posted? More importantly, when will the dealers have residuals for lease calculations?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

azwillnj said:


> Anyone know when the 330 guides will be posted? More importantly, when will the dealers have residuals for lease calculations?


Tim will post them as soon as he gets them. He usually gets them the same time the dealers get them. The dealers usually get them with their allocation for that model, if not sooner, but they don't necessarily have the residuals then. Often the residuals come out weeks later.

If the exact monthly payment is very important to your decision, you simply have to wait for the residuals to be published. We all know that BMW's policy in recent years is to make the introductory residuals more realistic than the inflated, overly-generous residuals they sometimes use to push certain cars they want to move more aggressively.

On the other hand, if you're willing to just go with an estimated residual and an estimated money factor and you and the client advisor have a good, trusted relationship, then just order the car within hours after he gets the guidelines and an allocation. That way your order will be one of the first to be scheduled. That assumes you and your client advisor are on the same page as far as what sort of deal you expect relative to either discount off MSRP or fixed dollar amount over dealer's invoice, plus an agreement on what the money factor markup will be, if any. If you're still shopping around for a client advisor or dealership, then this may not be the best approach.

Good luck!


----------



## viator092 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm confused Tim.....probably reading a bit into the calculations.

If I want invoice for Base ED multiply by .93.

Then add up all options AS A SUBTOTAL and multiply by .92.

Add these two together then add in DEST and the 475 fee.

Do I have this right?

Been anxiously awaiting the Pricing Guide and the news of the 440i w/B58.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, that seems right to me.

Tim


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Tim,

Did they send you a new 2017 production schedule yet? This one still shows the 428i and 435i going into production next month: http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2017/MY2017-BMW-SOP-EOP-Production-Schedule.pdf


----------



## viator092 (Apr 20, 2016)

SOP in the Price Guide and Ordering Guide for the 440i is 7/16.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

From what I've seen BMW is very slow about updating the production schedule docs. I'll keep an eye out for a new one.

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

2017 X5, 2017 X6, ALPINA B7 pricing and ordering sheets have been added! There are also updates to the X1, X3, 6 Series and 7 Series pricing sheets.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916818

Tim


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought the production cycles be beginning in July start on 7-1. I don't understand how if for example the 328s are to start production in 10 days, we can't order one yet. Are they just gonna start production sometime AFTER 7-1?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

weezl said:


> I thought the production cycles be beginning in July start on 7-1. I don't understand how if for example the 328s are to start production in 10 days, we can't order one yet. Are they just gonna start production sometime AFTER 7-1?


I assume you're asking about a 328d since that is the only 2017 328 model they will be producing. What happened when you tried to order one?


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Ninong said:


> I assume you're asking about a 328d since that is the only 2017 328 model they will be producing. What happened when you tried to order one?


I asked a dealer about ordering a 328d this week and was told that I'd have to wait till the 2017s are released and they get the information for 2017 ordering.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

FaRKle! said:


> I asked a dealer about ordering a 328d this week and was told that I'd have to wait till the 2017s are released and they get the information for 2017 ordering.


They received that on June 10. All you have to do is read the opening post of this thread if you want to know how to order and price out any 328d sedan or wagon.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

weezl said:


> I thought the production cycles be beginning in July start on 7-1. I don't understand how if for example the 328s are to start production in 10 days, we can't order one yet. Are they just gonna start production sometime AFTER 7-1?





FaRKle! said:


> I asked a dealer about ordering a 328d this week and was told that I'd have to wait till the 2017s are released and they get the information for 2017 ordering.


Let me sum up my advice to both of you guys: Maybe you're dealing with the wrong client advisor? Of course, if you feel up to the challenge, you could educate your client advisor. Good luck in that.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Ninong said:


> They received that on June 10. All you have to do is read the opening post of this thread if you want to know how to order and price out any 328d sedan or wagon.


I mentioned that I'd seen the guides and that they were released, then asked them if their dealership hadn't received the same info yet. I was told that if they have received it, their inventory manager might've been the only person to see it thus far...

Out of the the 4-5 dealers I've contacted this week so far, this is the only one to have gotten back to me about building a 328d wagon.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

At least in the case of the X1 the BMW web site shows MSRP $35,100 vs Price Guide $34,800; Metallic paint $700 vs Price Guide $550. Is there an updated Price Guide that I have missed?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Gary J said:


> Here you go -
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Does+anyone+know+where+I+can+find+Rolls-Royce+Pricing+Guides?


Did not work


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Did not work


That link is a link to the "let me google that for you" site that people sometimes use when someone asks as question that can easily be answered through google. When you click it, it takes you to a page that litterally says "let me google that for you" and then types in what you are looking for in the google search box.

Such as:

"Hey everyone! What is the BMW Genius phone number???? I cant find it! Thx!"

Answer:

Here you go:

http://bfy.tw/722T


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jjrandorin said:


> That link is a link to the "let me google that for you" site that people sometimes use when someone asks as question that can easily be answered through google. When you click it, it takes you to a page that litterally says "let me google that for you" and then types in what you are looking for in the google search box.


I completely understand what person was suggesting. However, I previously attempted to search, as I always do first before asking, and found nothing.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

GerWil said:


> At least in the case of the X1 the BMW web site shows MSRP $35,100 vs Price Guide $34,800; Metallic paint $700 vs Price Guide $550. Is there an updated Price Guide that I have missed?


The prices were increased August 1st, dealers were given the heads up July 29th. I haven't gotten new pricing sheets yet, the details I do have are here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=924667

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

All pricing sheets have been updated to reflect the August 1st pricing increases. More info here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=924667


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

We now have the 2017 G30 5 Series pricing guide here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=957126


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tim330i said:


> We now have the 2017 G30 5 Series pricing guide here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=957126


316 Should be Standard, but ZX1 Active Park Distance Control & ZX3 Surround View w/ 3D View


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

G30 5 Series pricing and ordering guides are now available -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916818

There are a few minor updates to the 2 Series Coupe/Convertible, M2, X1, X3 and X5 pricing guides as well.

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you're thinking about a 2017 BMW M2 now is the time. There is a $800.00 base price increase coming for the M2 starting March 1st. Read more -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=963977


----------



## Greg-Zed4 (May 28, 2013)

*Recent Changes in Euro., delivery & Dealer invoice price availability?*

I have purchased 2 BMWs thru the European delivery program. I highly recommend this as a a special event to enjoy your car where driving is combined with amazing history.

My current vehicle considered is the 2018 or 2019 530i x drive with an October trip goal.
Going to the dealership I was informed that a few months back BMW changed their rules on the 2018 going forward pricing using European delivery discounts with invoice pricing so that combined it becomes an unprofitable position. Why would the profit model change? They are significantly shrinking the covered initial maintenance so not sure where increased costs are an issue.

Any guidance or more clarity on this situation?

Thank you


----------

